# Connecting Wii to Airport Express



## Harvey (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey everyone, just got a Wii, yayyy.

Trying to get it online. We have wireless in the house via a Mac Airport Express, the small one that plugs into the wall. 

When we go to set up the Wii internet, it shows all the other wifi networks in the neighborhood, but not our wifi network.

We also tried manually inputing our SSID, but that didn't find it either.
Our laptops and ipods connect to the network fine.

Is this a known issue at all? Any advice on how to get it connected?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 31, 2008)

What frequencies and 802.11 specs do you have the Express set up for?  5GHz?  2.4GHz?  802.11 b/g/n?  g only?  n only?


----------



## Harvey (Oct 31, 2008)

It's set up for 802.11 b/g. The only other option I appear to have is 802.11 g or b only.

Been fiddling with it this morning but not getting anywhere... Hrm....


----------



## Harvey (Oct 31, 2008)

Crazy! I changed the Airport Express to Channel 1, instead of automatically assigning a channel. And now the Wii can see the network. Now for WEP stuff and I should be good to go


----------



## Harvey (Oct 31, 2008)

Got through the WEP key and everything, connection OK!

http://ca.rroll.net/2007/04/15/connecting-nintendo-wii-wirelessly-to-apple-airport-express/#comments

This site got me through it. The thing is really fussy...


----------

